# 2005 Frontier Ipod Hack



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anyone been able to hack into the sattelite pre-wiring on the Fosgate package in the 2005 Frontiers? I noticed you could with the bose system in the pathfinders.

If not, any suggestions on which interface works best? I know alpine has a 255 song title limit in the displays.

Picking the NISMO Crew Cab in 1 hour. Very excited!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats a damn nice truck you're getting :thumbup: 

im jealous


----------

